# iframe ersatz



## bbuehler (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

suche einen Ersatz für ein iframe.
Hab das Problem, dass wenn ich ein IFRAME habe und dieses in einem bestimmten Intervall reloaded wird, dann wird bei jedem Reload im IE ein weiterer Link hinzugefügt.
Das ist natürlich blöd.

Wäre echt super, wenn jemand eine Lösung hätte.

Gruss
Björn


----------



## aTa (6. Juli 2004)

Es gibt da so ein "div-tag". Schau mal auf link dort ist es mit diesem "div-tag" gelöst worden. Vielleicht hilfts dir weiter.
Sieht aus wie ein Iframe is aber keiner.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bbuehler _
> *Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> suche einen Ersatz für ein iframe.
> ...



Wenn du mit Link einen eintrag in die History meinst, dann mach nicht location.reload() sondern location.replace(window.location.href) dadurch wird der Eintrag in der History überschrieben... Ansonsten: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130007.html


bye


----------



## Jonidas (25. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bbuehler _
> *Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> suche einen Ersatz für ein iframe.
> ...



Du kannst mit Hilfe von PHP in bestimmten Seitenbereichen andere PHP Seiten includen. Ich weiß nicht genau wie das geht aber ich weiß, dass es geht


----------

